# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Awesome Customer service from UDL

## METRIX

Last week picked up a 6 pack of UDL Passionfruit from Dan Murphys.
Got it home tried a can and it was the worst vodka drink I have ever had, it did not even remotely resemble Passionfruit nor did it resemble Vodka. 
It actually tasted like a fake chemical which was that bad I could not even finish one can, gave it to a friend to try and she said the same thing, there was something not right with it. 
Now the great customer service starts, I sent a query to UDL customer care line.
Received a return email to contact J K who is the Consumer Care Coordinator for DIAGEO AUSTRALIA. 
She asked what the issue was, I explained we felt there was something wrong with the product and it had a distinct chemical smell and taste. 
Reply was have you had the UDL product before, No was the reply, but have had about 15 other brands of Vodka drinks and they were all fine, the UDL product is the only one which tasted terrible. 
J started to get defensive and replied that you can't compare the taste of our product to the taste of other brands, and we are the leading manufacturer of Vodka drinks in Australia, and there is nothing wrong with the product. 
I asked if we could get a refund, answer was a adamant No you can't, I asked why,  Reply was you said you have not had the UDL before so you can't compare this batch to previous versions, and there is nothing wrong with the product, if you had the product before and you felt this one was not right then you could get a refund !!!!! WT. 
So If I lie I am entitled to a refund but telling the truth I am not entitled to as refund.
Now the funny thing is, J said there was nothing wrong with the product but did not ask fo rthe product back or the batch code etc, so how do they know there was nothing wrong with it. 
Anyway this is the first and last time I will be buying UDL, if you want a chemical drink go buy this  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Maaaate. Only electricians drink that stuff  :Biggrin:

----------


## SlowMick

You had me confused with customer focused anything from a uniformly distributed load...

----------


## METRIX

> Maaaate. Only electricians drink that stuff

  That explains a lot  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

Blessing in disguise..what possessed you to buy that anyway mate.. what do you normally drink.

----------


## METRIX

> what possessed you to buy that anyway mate.. what do you normally drink.

  I felt like doing some electrical work, so thought I might as well drink like they do  :Smilie:  Normally Jack or Wild Turkey

----------


## jimfish

Haven't had that since breakfast on day 3 of the Adelaide footy trip back in 93. Tasted alright back then but on day 3 cats urine probably would of too.

----------


## Optimus

Ah the old Adelaide trip... 
Good place to abuse for a weekend then get the hell outta there  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## jimfish

> Ah the old Adelaide trip... 
> Good place to abuse for a weekend then get the hell outta there

  Didn't see much of it other than Hindley st and the Pie floater van

----------


## Moondog55

OK What was the batch number? We all contact UDL and complain the the V&P tastes like stale cat urine and demand our money back. The we all start contacting the TV stations complaining about UDL selling stale cat piss disguised as vodka The we all call and email ou loacal MPs about how bad cats piss is starting to taste and what are they doing about it.
I once found a snallpiece of plastic tubing in a bottle of Coopers Stout, within 3 days I had a rep knocking on my door with a slab and taking the offending bottle back to Adelaide for inspection [ same rep also sampled my home brew made using a Coopers kit and sort of flowed into his station wagon]

----------


## Optimus

Isn't that's all that's there?  :Tongue:  
Oh theres glenelg for a good sesh during the day

----------


## METRIX

> OK What was the batch number? We all contact UDL and complain the the V&P tastes like stale cat urine and demand our money back. The we all start contacting the TV stations complaining about UDL selling stale cat piss disguised as vodka The we all call and email ou loacal MPs about how bad cats piss is starting to taste and what are they doing about it.
> I once found a snallpiece of plastic tubing in a bottle of Coopers Stout, within 3 days I had a rep knocking on my door with a slab and taking the offending bottle back to Adelaide for inspection [ same rep also sampled my home brew made using a Coopers kit and sort of flowed into his station wagon]

  No point, she was simply not interested, it probably cost them all of 50c to make the six pack and $3 to send a new one out, she was not interested in hearing my dislike of the product.
Didn't even offer to send out a fresh one to see if it was the particular 6 pack I had, to say lack of customer service is an understatement. 
Basically was saying it was my fault the product tasted like shyte,

----------


## OBBob

> ...  
> Basically was saying it was my fault the product tasted like shyte,

  Ha ha, so are you now curious if it is you or if that was actually a dodgy batch? You might need to buy some more!   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> Ha ha, so are you now curious if it is you or if that was actually a dodgy batch? You might need to buy some more!

  Fat chance of that hapening

----------


## DavoSyd

*this is a possible avenue:   NSW Food Authority*  _"the product tasted like a dangerous chemical and was so bad that i could not even finish one can"_ 
but then there's the big gun:   

> If a product or service you buy fails to meet a consumer guarantee, you have the right to ask for a repair, replacement or refund under the Australian Consumer Law. The remedy you're entitled to will depend on whether the issue is major or minor.   *What is a major problem?*  A product or good has a major problem when:  it has a problem that would have stopped someone from buying it if they’d known about it

  https://www.accc.gov.au/consumers/co...replace-refund

----------

